# Sleeping with the Queen slide in?



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

We went camping this weekend up to Normandy Farms CG. It was a great time but the weather was very cold. Got down to 17 degrees Saturday night/ Sunday morning. Our 28rss stayed nice and warm, had anti-freeze in the tanks, nothing froze up. We did notice however that the queen bed got a little cold seemingly from the fact that it was open to the air where it slid out the back. My question is does anyone know if you can sleep on it without it being slid out the back? I was going to try it but on a second look I noted that when slid out it has the bars supporting the weight but when retracted inside the only thing that seems to be supporting it is the overhead tracks which don't seem to be strong enough to support a 230 pounder like myself as well as my wife. However it would definitely be warmer inside with the vent blowing directly under the bed and better insulated. Anyone know or know where I can find out? It will make winter camping a little warmer.







Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I was told never too put much weight on the slideout bed without the support rails. After looking at those slide rails, I don't think I'd care to sllep with that as the only support


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If your have hookups, how about a heated matress pad? If not, I dunno


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Received my new 28BHS. My first neighbors in CG were oohing and aahing over it. They called their daughter at home to come see it. Sure made me feel good because they have camped forever, they said, and they had never seen such a nice interior and features.

Luv our Outback!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This question was posted on another RV forum, but no answer was reached. My dealer said you could use it, but I don't trust my dealer anyway. I guess this question should be laid to rest by contacting Keystone Outback.

Jimbo...
I got the same reaction when I gave tours of my Outback. I guess my mouth dropped a the same way when I first saw them!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for your responses. I guess ND Jolly Mon is right . I therefore e-mailed Keystone customer service dept. to see if they had an answer. So far there has been no response. If and when they get back to me I'll certainly let you guys know what they had to say.

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Bob...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

How about an "I" shaped support made of wood or plywood to rest on the floor and support the inside trim frame of the slide. I thought of doing this so my wife could make up the bed when she is getting things ready to go before I get home. That way she doesn't have to open the slide and it is supported.


----------



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

How is the Normandy Farms CG? We were relocated by my employer to Carver, MA and have heard many good things about this campground.

Any other good recommendations for camping with a 6 y/o boy and 18 y/o boy?


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi, Welcome to the great state of Massachusetts! Hold on to your wallet!It ain't called "Taxachusetts" for nothing. But it is a beatiful place to live in an area, New England, that has all you need. Normandy Farms is a nice GG, albiet a little pricy. It is modern with a lot of pull-throughs, indoor pool, recreation center, exercise room, activities. It of course slows down a bit in the winter but we found it a lot of fun.

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

katiesda...
Any word yet from KEYSTONE about the slide in question??
Maybe we should ALL send them an email and ask!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

ND Jolly Mon,
No there has been no response from Keystone at all. This is real dissapointment and makes me wonder about their customer services. Maybe you're right about all of us e-mailing them. Particularly if we let them know we are members of the Outback Owners Forum. "In numbers there is strength". Anyone hears back from them let us know.

Bob


----------



## franhop (Nov 8, 2003)

We just last week bought a 21RS model--haven't even been out of town with it yet but I am really interested in the "sleeping on the bed without sliding it out" subject. I liked the idea of building an "I-shaped" support to put underneath the bed. Has anyone tried this?? How did it work?? How did you build the support?

Thanks -- I love this forum! We are new to RV'ing and have a lot to learn!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I emailed KEYSTONE over a week ago. No reply.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...let's put this question to sleep...









I have an OFFICIAL REPLY from KEYSTONE on this queen bed issue:

"Good afternoon Pete, in response to your e-mail, the slide out is not recommended to be used when the room is in the in position because it is supported by the ceiling rollers only and it would be possible to overload them in this position. When the room is out the room is fully supported for occupancy. Thank You!"

Sincerely,
Keystone RV Company
Customer Service Dept.

I guess if you put in some sort of support, it would have to take all the weight off the ceiling tracks. (and voiding warranty if something goes bad)

At least we know now!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I think I'll only use mine when it's out. No sense taking chances.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm glad somone got a response from Keystone, be it terribly slow and not what I expected. My salesman used this very point to "sell" the TT. The post has already been forworded, it is not the only issue with him but that is another story.
I too would be very interested in ideas for a "I support". My first thought would be how to handle the width, wouldn't want any rocking. Look forward to hearing some ideas on this, nothing to do here in the cold dark winter but plan for summer.

Thanks I love this forum and have learned so much already!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to get around to making a support up sooner or later. I'm going to use 2 pieces of 3/4 inch plywood 4 inches wide by 14 inches long as the top and bottom. One will sit on the floor and one on the underside of the slideout interior "oak" frame. 4 pieces of plywood screwed together to form a "column" will fit in between as the support. I'm not really concerned about rocking because the two locking bars on the outside hold the slideout secure.

When I get it made and finally get a digital camera, I'll take a couple pics and try to post them.

Mike


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello KAT',
We were told by the person that did the walk through upon delivery of our 21RS that it was ok to use the queen bed slider with it in the "in" position. I specifically ask that question of him. However, one of the support rails has pulled away from the ceiling about a quarter of an inch. The screws won't retighten therefore they have stripped the holes out from being pulled too hard. Dealer service is on this weeks adgenda. I saw another post in here about making a "T" support to help support the slider while in. That's what I intend to do for mine, but I' thinking more along the lines of an irregular "H" support for mine. I will also put it in place when pulling the trailer as well. Well, after all that, the short answer to your question is NO. Do not put much weight in the slider while in the 'in' position. If Keystone does reply (questionable) and say it's Ok, do me a favor and let me know so I can send them an email.







Hope that helps. Happy OutBacking.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks ND Jolly Mon for the response. Lets see, I started this thread quite a while ago and it took all this time to get a response from Keystone? Not a good sign! I'm gald that we at least know the answer anyway. I too am dissapointed that I can't use the slide in the In postion. If anyone has any success with the brace idea please let me know.

Bob


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi, I never thought of the supports being torn out of the ceiling my kids like to sit on the bed when we stop for lunches when traveling. 
I thought of this, I have already upgraded the leveling jacks on the trailer so I have the old jacks in the garage and I carry the lego type of wheel levellers also. So here is my idea, put lego's on the floor to take up difference in hieght and use the old jacks to support the bottom in two places. Jacks lay flat for transport and already carry the lego's. 
So do you think it will work, let me know?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Why would you want to sleep on the bed when it's in?


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

djd1023, if someone was wanting to overnight on the road somewhere, they might not want to set up. Just a quick sleep and on the road again. Or just making the bed in preparation for a trip could put too much weight on the ceiling tracks. I've found out the hard way. I'm hoping the dealer can just put larger screws in and get them to hold. We'll see.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I can understand wanting to stop along the way and take a nap. but it only takes what, maybe 30 seconds to slide out.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

djd1023,
My first post on this was to ask if you could sleep with the slide in because in winter camping it would be far warmer with the slide in over the heating vent then it would be to have the slide out where the cold air surrounds it. That was the reason for original question.

Bob


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I have used the bed without pulling it out. I also did not like the idea of putting all the weight on the rollers. What I did was cut a piece of 2x8 to fit under the trim and reach the floor. It does the job. This spring I intend to make base for the 2x8 - there are signs that it is going to mark the floor. Spreading out the load should be simple though.

The times we used the insert without pulling it out were when we stopped in a Wallmart and a rest stop to overnight. We did not unhitch and wanted to be able to move immediately if requested.

The bed does get cold fast when its chilly out. I was thinking of putting a little extra insolation under the matress... Something like bubble packing with mylar on both sides might work. Since we have a 21RS its pretty cramped with the bed in.

Ed


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe you can put a little carpet on the bottom of the 2x8 base to protect the floor. Just a thought.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

After sitting with the 2x8 inserted for a week or two the linoleum on the floor is slightly dpressed. What I may do is cut a piece of 1/2 inch plywood, sand the corners and edges and trim the 2x8. With the plywood on the floor it will spread the load nicely. Another idea is to do this with another piece of 2x8. This way, if I am stuck, I have two extra leveling blocks.

Ed


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

What I did for my rear slide is I took a piece of Blue foam board ( insulation) and put it under the mattress and that seemed to make a big difference in the cold transfering up into the bed. I love my 2004 28RS-S !!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice suggestion, Camping_man. What a great idea. I will do the same before we head out for our first trip.

Randy


----------

